# Captain Marvel: Kritik ohne Spoiler - Starke Heldin, starker Film?



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Kritik ohne Spoiler - Starke Heldin, starker Film?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Kritik ohne Spoiler - Starke Heldin, starker Film?*


----------



## Spiritogre (6. März 2019)

Mit eurer Wertung liegt ihr gut im Metacritic-Schnitt. Es ist glaube ich der schlechtest bewertete MCU Film bisher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mit eurer Wertung liegt ihr gut im Metacritic-Schnitt. Es ist glaube ich der schlechtest bewertete MCU Film bisher.


Noch schlechter als Hulk oder der erste Cap? Kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch schlechter als Hulk oder der erste Cap? Kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Würde ihn schon vor Hulk oder Thor 2 einordnen. Captain America mochte ich beim ersten Angucken komischerweise auch nicht besonders. Beim zweiten Mal gefiel er mir aber richtig gut.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch schlechter als Hulk oder der erste Cap? Kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen.



Ich habe gerade diese Liste gefunden: https://www.metacritic.com/pictures/marvel-films-ranked-worst-to-best

Sind allerdings generell Marvel Superheldenfilme, nicht nur MCU und bisher 51 Titel. Bin allerdings ziemlich erschrocken, wie niedrig da einige bewertet sind, quasi als Gurke im Schnitt gesehen werden, die ich persönlich wirklich gut fand.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. März 2019)

Oh je die Kritiken klingen bisher alle nicht so gut. 
Vor allem Kritik an der "hölzernen" Heldin ohne Schwächen lese ich immer wieder und das bestätigt die negativen Eindrücke, die der Trailer bei mir geweckt hat. Werde mir wohl trotzdem meine eigene Meinung bilden, aber nur weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, den Film anderweitig vor Endgame zu sehen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Oh je die Kritiken klingen bisher alle nicht so gut.
> Vor allem Kritik an der "hölzernen" Heldin ohne Schwächen lese ich immer wieder und das bestätigt die negativen Eindrücke, die der Trailer bei mir geweckt hat. Werde mir wohl trotzdem meine eigene Meinung bilden, aber nur weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, den Film anderweitig vor Endgame zu sehen.


Sie hat imho schon deutlich mehr Facetten, als man in den Trailern zu sehen bekommt. Trotzdem dürfte vermutlich nicht jeder mit der Hauptfigur bzw Darstellerin glücklich werden. Umso gespannter bin ich auf Avengers: Endgame, denn wer weiß, ob Larsons Spiel nicht auch dem Drehbuch bzw der Regie-Doppelspitze  geschuldet ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Die Kritik spiegelt eigentlich so ziemlich meine Erwartungen wieder.


----------



## BxBender (6. März 2019)

Also meiner Meinung nach macht der dämliche Humor von Thor und Iron Man die ganzen Heldenfilme eher nur kaputt und zieht es ins Lächerliche.
Ich liebe die ernsten Vertreter, daher ist Batman immer noch mit Abstand die Nr. 1!
Wenn Cpt. Marvel also zu unlustig sein soll, ist er vielleicht sogar besser als angenommen?
Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## ICamus (6. März 2019)

Mal wieder so eine Wertung wo Text und Zahl nicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (6. März 2019)

oh je, ich hoffe ich werde den morgigen kinogang nicht bereuen


----------



## Cobar (7. März 2019)

> ...und rückt damit nach insgesamt 20 Filmen, in denen vor allem Thor, Iron Man und Captain America den Ton angaben, erstmals eine Frau ins Rampenlicht. Ein lange überfälliger Schritt, auch wenn das Ergebnis nicht ganz die hohen Erwartungen erfüllt...


Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich viele schon seit Jahren einen Film über Black Widow wünschen würden, dieser aber nur nie gemacht wurde. 

Die Kritik spiegelt auch bei mir genau das wider, was ich vom Film erwarte (okay, aber eben nichts besonderes), daher werde ich ihn auch überspringen und erst wieder für Endgame ins Kino gehen.
Darüber hinaus finde ich, dass die Figur auch nicht wirklich etwas neues bietet.
Kampfpilotin, die von irgendwelchen Aliens mit Superkräften ausgestattet wurde? Kommt mir leider sehr bekannt vor und die DC-Version gefällt mir irgendwie besser (zumindest die aus den Comics und den Animationsfilmen).
Wie stark Cpt. Marvel hier dargestellt wird, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber die Trailer und was ich bisher so gelesen habe, stellt sie schon als sehr übermächtig dar, was ich immer sehr langweilig finde. Das ist auch ein Problem, das ich z.B. mit Superman habe, dem so gut wie nichts wirklich etwas anhaben kann.

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt auf Endgame und hoffe, dass da wieder wie in Infinity War für alle Helden eine gute Mischung gebracht wird, so dass niemand zu kurz kommt. Da kann man sich aber wohl auf die Russos verlassen, die haben schon gezeigt, dass sie auch mit vielen Helden in einem einzelnen Film umgehen können.


----------



## shippy74 (7. März 2019)

Ich geb auf die Wertung bei Filmen garnichts.  Ich fand den Black Phanter zb Super,meine Freundin fand den Doof, ihr hat Thor 2 gefallen,mir nicht. Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich da nichts drauf gebe. Ich werde mir den Film im Kino ansehen,ist er nicht so gut,gabs wenigstens Popcorn...... Übrigens war ich auch im "Alita: Battle Angel" wo viel geschrieben wurde ,der Film wäre nicht gut. Ich für meinen Teil fand die Kampfszenen wirklich klasse,meinem Sohn gefiel der Film auch super. Ich glaube da Spielen auch sehr viel die Erwartungen mit und da hab ich nur eine bei Filmen (frisches Popcorn).


----------



## Spiritogre (7. März 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Übrigens war ich auch im "Alita: Battle Angel" wo viel geschrieben wurde ,der Film wäre nicht gut.


Ja, die Zuschauer lieben Alita, das sieht man auch an sämtlichen Userwertungen, während die "Presse" den Film nicht wohlgesonnen war, gerade im englischsprachigen Raum wird Alita gerne als "Fanservice für Pädophile" verunglimpft, was zeigt, mit was für einem kranken Mindset da von einigen Leuten rangegangen wird.


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, die Zuschauer lieben Alita, das sieht man auch an sämtlichen Userwertungen, während die "Presse" den Film nicht wohlgesonnen war, gerade im englischsprachigen Raum wird Alita gerne als "Fanservice für Pädophile" verunglimpft, was zeigt, mit was für einem kranken Mindset da von einigen Leuten rangegangen wird.


... ernsthaft?! 

Ich fand den Trailer ganz ansprechend, wobei ich auch eh Fan von dem Waltz bin. Aus dem Grund werd ich ihn mir sicherlich anschauen, wenn er als UHD veröffentlicht wird. Wir haben ja beide eine unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung von bestimmten Dingen, aber Alita hätte ich nicht mal ansatzweise in die Pedo-Ecke verortet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. März 2019)

Alita ist unheimlich. Punkt.


----------



## Exar-K (7. März 2019)

Eigentlich muss ich Captain Marvel nach den eher mäßigen Meinungen nicht im Kino sehen.
Es könnte aber schwierig werden, den Film sonst noch irgendwie vor Endgame zu sehen. 

Alita fand ich nur mittelmäßig. Optisch toll, inhaltlich mau.
Kann man sich ansehen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (7. März 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Alita ist unheimlich. Punkt.



Geht mir ähnlich. Egal, wie oft ich das Gesicht mit den großen Augen sehe, ich erschrecke mich jedes Mal wieder


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2019)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ich Captain Marvel nach den eher mäßigen Meinungen nicht im Kino sehen.
> Es könnte aber schwierig werden, den Film sonst noch irgendwie vor Endgame zu sehen.
> [...]


Ich schau ihn mir nur wegen Endgame an ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Alita ist unheimlich. Punkt.





LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Egal, wie oft ich das Gesicht mit den großen Augen sehe, ich erschrecke mich jedes Mal wieder


Bin also offenbar doch nicht der einzige, der mit Alitas Erscheinungsbild aufgrund der riesigen Augen nichts anfangen kann.  Das sieht einfach nur unglaublich falsch aus. Im Manga/Anime mag das aufgrund des Stils ja noch ok sein, aber solche riesigen Augen gehören nicht in eine Live Action-Verfilmung. 

Allerdings mag ich Christoph Waltz als Schauspieler echt gern und deswegen werde ich mir den Film mal anschauen. 

Captain Marvel werd ich mir sicher auch antun. Wie jeden MCU-Film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2019)

Alita ist ein Cyborg. Von daher kann sie gar nicht "echt" aussehen. Und wenn man den gewollten Stil auf Basis des Manga-Originals berücksichtigt SOLL sie es auch nicht. 

Ich hab zwar das Original nicht gesehen... Aber ein Robert Rodriguez-Film lohnt immer (wenn er nicht gerade Spy Kids heisst )

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odin333 (7. März 2019)

Also... ich habs hinter mir. Sprichwörtlich.
Für mich persönlich war das die schlechteste Marvel-Verfilmung überhaupt. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit Captain America überhaupt nichts anfangen kann will das was heissen...

Der Film ist einfach viel zu schmalzig, die Witze sind nicht witzig, die CGI-Katze wurde richtig schlecht umgesetzt, Szenen zum Fremdschämen gibt es zuhauf genauso wie Logiklöcher.

Ich war noch bei keinem Film so nahe dran, aufzustehen und zu gehen. Aber Cola und Popcorn waren noch nicht alle...
Wobei man sagen muss, dass er am Ende zumindest etwas besser wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alita ist ein Cyborg. Von daher kann sie gar nicht "echt" aussehen. Und wenn man den gewollten Stil auf Basis des Manga-Originals berücksichtigt SOLL sie es auch nicht.


Selbstverständlich kann sie echt aussehen, auch wenn sie ein Cyborg ist.  Schaffen ja andere Filme (Ghost in the Shell z.B.) auch. Mir ist klar, dass man bei Alita auch den Stil des Mangas berücksichtigen wollte. Aber in meinen Augen haut das nicht hin. 

Die Alita-Darstellerin Rosa Salazar hat schon große Augen.  Das hätte locker gereicht und sieht auch gut aus. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Anschauen werde ich mir den Film definitiv mal, zumal ich auch die Mangavorlage gelesen und die OVA gesehen habe. Bin gespannt, was abseits der Froschaugen aus der Vorlage gemacht wurde.


----------



## Alreech (9. März 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Kritik ohne Spoiler - Starke Heldin, starker Film?* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...



Also wie der Trailer schon vermuten lässt deutlich schlechter als Guardians of the Galaxy, die beide Antman-Film, Black Panther, Thor Ragnarök, und dem ersten Deadpool ?
Oder liegt das schlechte Review daran das ein weisser Mann es verfasst hat ?


----------



## Frullo (9. März 2019)

Mir hat er ziemlich gut gefallen. Sicher nicht der beste MCU-Film, aber eine 6/10 hätte ich persönlich nicht vergeben: mindestens eine 7, vielleicht sogar eine 8.


----------



## Alreech (10. März 2019)

NaJa, zumindest Stan Lee scheint der Film gefallen zu haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2019)

Die ganzen Kritiken bzw. schwächer einzustufenden Reaktionen haben dem Premien-Erfolg keinen Abbruch getan. Fast eine halbe Milliarde Dollar bereit am ersten Wochenende. Marvel / Disney können das Wort "Flop" aus deren Vokabular mittlerweile streichen, die laufen nie Gefahr finanziell Schiffbruch zu erleiden.


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mir hat er ziemlich gut gefallen. Sicher nicht der beste MCU-Film, aber eine 6/10 hätte ich persönlich nicht vergeben: mindestens eine 7, vielleicht sogar eine 8.


Dito ... ich bin echt mit geringen Erwartungen in den Film gegangen und wurde sehr positiv überrascht, vor allem die vielen kleinen Dinge für "Fans" waren toll, meine Freundin kennt keinen Marvel-Film und meinte im Anschluss, dass sie den echt gut fand und hat mich gefragt ob die anderen Filme auch so sind, Action, aber auch lustig.

Jetzt möchte sie die anderen auch sehen ...  

Ich persönlich würde auch eine 7,5/8 von 10 junge Coulsons geben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte sie die anderen auch sehen ...



Zieht ihr das denn durch? In chronologischer Reihenfolge? Mit after credits Szenen?^^


----------



## t0rry-c4rr1z0 (11. März 2019)

Ich hab den Film auch schon gesehen und von mir bekommt er eine 8,0.

Ich Bewerte das aber gemessen am besten Film der zur Zeit Infinity War mit 10/10 ist.

Infinity War 10/10
Age of Ultron 9,5/10
Civil War 9,3/10
Return of The First Avenger 8,7/10
Captain Marvel 8,5/10
Thor The Dark Kingdom 8,0/10
Avengers 7,7/10
Iron Man 7,7/10

Ich fand den Film Klasse und das ganze Kino war immer am lachen bei den Jokes.

Ilove Captain Marvel


----------



## Rabowke (11. März 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zieht ihr das denn durch? In chronologischer Reihenfolge? Mit after credits Szenen?^^


Japp ... ich hab ihr im Vorfeld gesagt das wir sitzen bleiben müssen, da hat sie mich komisch angeschaut und als dann nach der ersten Szene die ersten aufgestanden sind hat sie ganz theatralisch mit den Augen gerollt und gesagt "Pffft, was für Anfänger - als Fan weiß man doch das man sitzen bleiben muss! "

wifey material ...


----------



## t0rry-c4rr1z0 (11. März 2019)

Der Film hatte sogar einen guten Story Twist und sowas gab es auch noch nicht  in den anderen Filmen. 

PCG hat keine Ahnung von Filmen,er ist bereits auf Platz 1 und hat das Budget von 452 Millionen  überschritten mit 455 Millionen.

Eure Kritik ist absolut daneben.


----------

